# Paddling the South Platte?



## raferguson1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Every year, there is a spring multi-club paddle on the South Platte, usually putting in at Evans, and taking out near Kersey. 

But with the flood, the question is whether this is even remotely feasible to paddle, and what the changes might be. Are the two diversion dams still there, or has the river bypassed them? What about new hazards?

Given that it is a large group paddle, if there are a lot of strainers or other hazards, then this would not be a good idea.

Has anybody paddled any of the South Platte since the flood? 

Any alternative suggestions? I wonder about instead paddling a section of the South Platte in Denver, which would be upstream of the most severe flood impacts, and perhaps little changed from last year.

Richard


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

raferguson1 said:


> Every year, there is a spring multi-club paddle on the South Platte, usually putting in at Evans, and taking out near Kersey.
> 
> But with the flood, the question is whether this is even remotely feasible to paddle, and what the changes might be. Are the two diversion dams still there, or has the river bypassed them? What about new hazards?
> 
> ...


These are good points, and a good question.

My parents live in milliken, and so I've only seen the plate in that area, very close to evans. I feel like the river was cleaned out of all large trees in that area due to the shear volume that had flown through there, though i'd imagine some piles on corners/bends.

If any blockages were on bridges or dams those would be and have been cleaned by the army corps of engineers crews as they did asses those areas after the flood.

As an alternative, like you had already said was a more metro float, or maybe a trip to glenwood springs for a nice long float with hotsprings and food options, and then there is the pumphouse section of the colorado as well, with a much more scenic but slower float.

On a side note, I'd do pre run through there with you if you want, before your trip to see it after the flood. The ice should come off soon.


----------

